# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape Bot System ++ MORE

## CataclysmCDKEY

POWER LEVELING/BOT SYSTEM
For this service, I'm using a bot. I can use the bot at your choice, and the script by your choice. I have a big setup of computer, which I'm botting on, so therefor I wanted to start a power leveling servic


Im offering your power level in:




AttackStrengthDefenceRangedMagicWoodcuttingFishingSmithingMiningPrayerCookingFiremaking

(Will do more soon)



*I will power level this with a bot system. Which is bannable on runescape, so it's your risk. If you get banned after we do this, then it's not my fault and you wouldn't
get any refund. When you buy from me you should accept this terms & condition.*



 When you are in botting modus you can talk to us on skype when you want us to stop. Just for a login check, if you have been on it for more than 24hours we will stop the leveling and refund wouldn't be given.Botting system includes password and username. Be sure to give us the password on skype when we ask for a code, if other does that then it's not us. We want to be secure for your payment.If you get hacked after the botting period then it's not us. We will never ever take anything from your bank, such as items/gold without asking your permission first, or change the password (without asking about your permission)If you or any others find a method to crack down our bot-system down on. Then we will block the persons account, block the persons email. And then change your password, we will also call the buyer on skype and say what's happened. Refund wouldn't be given in any cases.The bot system includes downloading content on TeamViewer. When accepting T & C you allow us to control your computer for minutes/seconds. We will be downloading files you need to create your own bot system. If you got any problem/internet connection during this part. We will start from the beginning just to be secure.







Price for power leveling:

Lvl 1-50 = 5$
Lvl 50-60 = 3$
Lvl 65-70 = 3$
Lvl 70-75 = 4$
Lvl 75-80 = 5$
Lvl 80-85 = 6,2$
Lvl 90-95 = 9$
Lvl 95-99 14$

The price is same at everything (ALMOST)



*BOT SERVICE
*

What is Bot Service?
Bot service is a bot system who we will be giving you.
The bot systems/serice include Bots downloaded on your computer.
We will show you how it works. How you use it and how you can leve, and earn a lot of gold on it.
We got 24/7 Service if you got question you could ask us about everything.
We will setup the bots for you
All this will be done through TeamViewer just for secure.


 You will be able to make money with our botsYou will be able to level HIGH with our bots.You will be able get a good geared account with our bots We will offer you the 24/7 bots. The best and the most powerfull in runescape history.



NEW!


 Our bot system will also include a VPN charger who can have a lot of bots open at onceVPN-Charger makes you bot a lot more faster, practise and can be used too other things.This will not slow your computer



PRICES?


1wk Bot Service = 8$
2wk Bot Service + 1M = 18$
3wk Bot Service + 3M = 28$

1Mnth VPN + 10M = 60$
2Mnth VPN + 20M = 130$
3Mnth VPN + 40M = 200$

1YEAR VPN + 150M + Free package level up to 99 strength + Attack = 500$


1wk + VPN = 30$



SKYPE: Cataclysm.cdkey
Mail: [email protected]



Vouches from another forum: Hackforums





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## CataclysmCDKEY

Online!  :Smile:

----------


## minihansen12

I would like you to lvl my attack from 30-60 for a vouch mate

----------

